# Waxing blades



## Squilliam (Feb 5, 2014)

I just decided to wax a customer's machete which they had let rust in the past. I poured boiling water over it then rubbed it with a puck of beeswax. The result was a thin, even and squeaky wax film.

Has anyone used this to reduce reactivity on kitchen knives? I'm not sure how long it would last, but something like carnauba wax could provide a more permanent coating.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't see any need.


----------



## easy13 (Feb 5, 2014)

never heard of em


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 5, 2014)

easy13 said:


> never heard of em



heard of who?


----------



## easy13 (Feb 5, 2014)

waxed blades


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 5, 2014)

easy13 said:


> waxed blades



It's not a brand.


----------



## easy13 (Feb 5, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> It's not a brand.



I know, never heard of the practice or the use for it


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 5, 2014)

easy13 said:


> I know, never heard of the practice or the use for it



preventing corrosion.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 5, 2014)

Interesting. I'll give it a try on the one's that don't make the rotation regularly. Come the rainy season, sh!t rusts fast here.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Feb 5, 2014)

I've never heard of anyone using wax to prevent rusting, but I know lots of folks using Camellia oil for this. I wipe down my carbon knives with Camellia oil and they stay rust free for months on end.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd be worried about trapping moisture under the wax.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 6, 2014)

I think cutting hot food would be an issue as well, but maybe for long-term storage.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 6, 2014)

ecchef said:


> Interesting. I'll give it a try on the one's that don't make the rotation regularly. Come the rainy season, sh!t rusts fast here.



I here you-soggy here at the moment.


----------



## Ruso (Feb 6, 2014)

for long term storage mineral oil works as well.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 6, 2014)

Out here mineral oil dries out too fast and stuff rusts faster. Would camelia oil last longer? Coz it's either I lay the mineral oil thick and end up pretty much letting the oil drip on my knife bag or find an alternative.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 6, 2014)

franzb69 said:


> Out here mineral oil dries out too fast and stuff rusts faster. Would camelia oil last longer? Coz it's either I lay the mineral oil thick and end up pretty much letting the oil drip on my knife bag or find an alternative.



It's about the same, to me.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 6, 2014)

I use a Tsubaki Oil Stick from JKI. Makes applying or reapplying fast and easy. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7536-Tsubaki-Oil-Stick


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 6, 2014)

I think Del Ealy does or did wax his damascus blades. I bought a damascus gyuto from him two or three years ago and I'm pretty sure he treated the blade.


----------



## zitangy (Mar 22, 2014)

99Limited said:


> I think Del Ealy does or did wax his damascus blades. I bought a damascus gyuto from him two or three years ago and I'm pretty sure he treated the blade.



Yes I remember reading abt it somewhere on the forum. But then, the grooves of his damascus is deeper than usual which thus traps moisture and water.

rgds
d


----------



## XooMG (Mar 22, 2014)

Some water-based gel glues come in a stick with a cloth applicator tip. I've been using one of those with mineral oil from Ikea for a while and quite like it.

There's the anti-rusting paper that Japanese makers sometimes wrap blades in as well.

Wax could be OK if it's food-safe, and probably wouldn't be vastly different from the Japanese practice of using lacquer.


----------

